# Crying bunny



## ilovetegocalderon (May 4, 2007)

I thought this was cute.


----------



## Brandy456 (May 4, 2007)

Hehe cute.


----------



## Flashy (May 4, 2007)

When I saw the title I was like 'who would like to see bunnies cry  '

but then when I saw the pic my heart melted, lol, it's soooooooo sweet


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 6, 2007)

How cute is that?aww


----------



## SnickersMommy (May 9, 2007)

Hee hee! Cute!!

I just took this picture yesterday.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (May 9, 2007)

aww, they are so cute when they groom themselves!


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 22, 2008)




----------

